# removing mold from furniture



## 64cuda (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone just had a water leak and i have some mold on my dining room table and chairs legs, i tried to remove some off the chair legs wanted to know if i could save the furniture it in like new shape will the mold come back after time thanksw for any help John


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think you can kill mold with a bleach solution, but it's my understanding it will come back if it is on a porous surface like wood, paper or fabric.

There used to be some good products based on boron and copper salts that would get rid of mold but I think the EPA killed those off. About the same story with Tri sodium phosphate products. You can still find TSP sometimes.

I have heard there are heat treatments that will remove mold from any material, but it's expensive.

I have made a paste of Borax detergent and scrubbed mold off some 3/4" plywood that was stored in my garage and it has remained mold free for about 6 months, but just now getting into the humid summer months where I would normally have a problem. Jury is still out on this.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Mold need moisture, so it shouldn't come back unless the wood gets wet again. I don't think air moisture is enough for it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Clorox and then drying should do it.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

My wife knows how to get rid of mold. She told me to get out of my chair.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Bleach will only kill the surface of the spores. I would use vinegar. As a bonus, it doesn't smell as much. 

Soak your furniture with some vinegar so it can penetrate and then let it cook a little. Dry.

Assuming you don't get any more leaks, the mold should stay away. Put extra care into keeping the humidity level in that room down, but you'd want to do that anyway.


----------



## 64cuda (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds like good advice would putting the table legs in a container of vinegar be good and how long do you think i should let it stay in there for? will it have to be re stained? thanks for all the help John


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Believe it or not, *dry ice *is rapidly becoming the way to go when dealing with mold issues. 
There are contractors who specialize in it for mold abatement.


----------



## CourtneyD (Mar 8, 2013)

You must keep in mind that it is essential that you fix the mold in your home as easily as possible when you find it. Get somebody to come out and assess the issue. It could just be a small patch of mold, but it might be growing in your wall and under the carpet too. Having someone check it out will cost a payday loan, but you will get reassurance knowing there aren't any difficulties. Get the mold situation looked at.


----------

